# Chael Sonnen on OTR today



## youngster2004 (Aug 13, 2010)

For those of you in the viewing area, Chael will be on OTR on TSN with Michael Landsberg today. It looks like it may be a very confrontational interview based on the sneek-preview.

Cheers.
http://tsn.ca/mma/


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting. That looks like it will be gold for the lovers and haters both.:thumb02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Thanks for posting. That looks like it will be gold for the lovers and haters both.:thumb02:


I was thinking the exact same there... here we go again. lol


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

youngster2004 said:


> For those of you in the viewing area, Chael will be on OTR on TSN with Michael Landsberg today. It looks like it may be a very confrontational interview based on the sneek-preview.
> 
> Cheers.
> http://tsn.ca/mma/


Well Landsberg isn't afraid to ask tough questions or questions he knows people don't want to answer, unlike most interviewers, so that bodes well. I will definitely watch this, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

When can we watch the full interview?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

_JB_ said:


> When can we watch the full interview?


It airs tonight. If you don't have access to TSN you should be able to find it on their website after it airs (maybe tomorrow?).


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet, I just set it to record, thanks! I'm expecting gold from him.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Will somebody please post the links once it's available online? Just for us poor Europeans


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

it was pretty funny, was really getting confrontational. To be fair though, Lansberg was asking questions to get him riled up. Whenever Chael said something, Lasberg then tried spinning it around with a similar question.


----------



## icallyou604 (Mar 26, 2011)

lmfao, watching it right now. pretty good so far.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, he walked off the set!

Even through all the Canada bashing, I still love me some Sonnen.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Please post links to video as soon as it's available! :thumb02:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

That interviewer is a moron, he's antagonised people before. He picked an argument with Sonnen and was surprised when Sonnen walked off? If I'd taken time out of my day to do an interview I'd do the same if the host just wanted to argue over stupid crap like Chael's smack talk.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Most Canadians outside of Toronto dislike Lansberg and TSN,

Sportsnet is a better network for MMA and most sports outside of Toronto-centric topics


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the video for those who haven't seen it


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Interviewer just didn't get it. Sonnen even told him after the first take he was messing with him and to go with it. In the second take i think the interviewer was upset about the first take and tried to pin Sonnen which did not work. 

All around a classically awesome interview


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my god what a trainwreck..... I used to watch Bret The Hitman Hart on that show all the time... "Maybe he should do a few sit-ups as well..." Jesus.... idiot....


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

That interviewer is perhaps the biggest dick head I have ever seen. Would love to see Chael put a beating on that smug little face. 

You don't ask someone for an interview and then basically just harass them. Idiot.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

That interviewer kept asking the same types of dumbassed questions the whole time. I liked Jim Romes interview with Chael better. At least he presented some leverage.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

lol at all the chael fans feeling butthurt after watching that..The guy made your hero look a fool.How many times have journalists asked dana the same questions (about MMA) as the next journalist? it happens all the time..For whatever reason chael couldnt get into character for this interview & just decided to act like a child because the interviewer refused to enable his deluded persona


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I think under the context of the show this mess wasnt really the hosts fault. The show is about general sports it certainly isnt an MMA show, the only real MMA they usually have is Dana White promoting an event in Toronto or GSP worship. To focus on the audience in general Chael had to be asked general questions that people who arent neccesarily huge MMA fans are interested in. Based on that logic I guess he is lucky they didnt go into money laundering and testosterone. Sonnen was right about Anderson Silva never doing a free interview for Canadian TV ill give him that.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Go Chael completely destroyed that host troll who i have seen many times before being a dummy but never this dumb, and really paying out chael's abs? you dummy you probably have xylophone ribs poking out of your cadaver of a body.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a hard time telling if Sonnen is that stupid, or if he's good at pretending he is that stupid.

I always thought Sonnen was pretty dumb, but it's hard to imagine you would go to an interview on a sports show and then get mad when you were asked questions about, you know....the sport, so I guess it must be an act.

Not sure what the point of the act is though. Lots of people already think he's an idiot, so it's not like he has to go out of his way to fool them. I suppose it's just another way for Chael to spread his legs some more and whore for attention, he's a black belt at that for sure.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> I have a hard time telling if Sonnen is that stupid, or if he's good at pretending he is that stupid.
> 
> I always thought Sonnen was pretty dumb, but it's hard to imagine you would go to an interview on a sports show and then get mad when you were asked questions about, you know....the sport, so I guess it must be an act.
> 
> Not sure what the point of the act is though. Lots of people already think he's an idiot, so it's not like he has to go out of his way to fool them. I suppose it's just another way for Chael to spread his legs some more and whore for attention, he's a black belt at that for sure.


Repeated post is repeated.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Kreed said:


> lol at all the chael fans feeling butthurt after watching that..The guy made your hero look a fool.How many times have journalists asked dana the same questions (about MMA) as the next journalist? it happens all the time..For whatever reason chael couldnt get into character for this interview & just decided to act like a child because the interviewer refused to enable his deluded persona


This.

That interview was so standard it's ridiculous. People acting like this interviewer was "antagonizing" Chael is probably the most absurd thing I've ever heard. This is just another one of Chael's stunts.

An exceptionally lame one at that and a waste of TV time, and truly something that the typical low grade fan of MMA can really enjoy.


I'll add that this is the type of sideshow nonsense that holds MMA back in the mainstream. Don't expect any interviews with big time commentators any time soon. They'd cut the interview and send his ass packing in a minute if he tried something like this.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

well Chael is clearly insane. I love watching him fight, but wow, he has some serious psych. issues. He is so horribly insecure and it's becoming clearer with each interview.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's funny, as much criticism as the reporter took by the let's just say "alternative MMA fan base", his only real mistake was both allowing himself to be pushed around and losing control of his interview and program, and the weird obsession with completing a perfect interview.

I recall watching a video of the early 90s when Tyson was young, he did an interview with CBS and decided he was going to be defiant and standoffish as Chael was....the interviewer told Mike to have a good fight and cut the interview after about 45 seconds as Mike screamed "**** YOU!". 

But again, this isn't CBS, it's some random show in Canada where Chael knows his bully tactics will work as long as he wants to play games. And fortunately, it's just obscure and small enough really to only appeal to MMA fans and the type of low-brow fans that find this type of thing humorous or enticing. So mission accomplished on Chael's part I suppose.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> It's funny, as much criticism as the reporter took by the let's just say "alternative MMA fan base", his only real mistake was both allowing himself to be pushed around and losing control of his interview and program, and the weird obsession with completing a perfect interview.
> 
> I recall watching a video of the early 90s when Tyson was young, he did an interview with CBS and decided he was going to be defiant and standoffish as Chael was....the interviewer told Mike to have a good fight and cut the interview after about 45 seconds as Mike screamed "**** YOU!".
> 
> But again, this isn't CBS, it's some random show in Canada where Chael knows his bully tactics will work as long as he wants to play games. And fortunately, it's just obscure and small enough really to only appeal to MMA fans and the type of low-brow fans that find this type of thing humorous or enticing. So mission accomplished on Chael's part I suppose.


Oh sorry rolf I didn't know you were the perfect MMA fan and that everything had to be ran by you to be acceptable, I guess anyone who likes a little fun in MMA is a low brow or unintelligent fan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No, anyone who is consistently deluded by childish WWE/sideshow antics into thinking in some type of masterminded plan rather than just inherent character flaws combined with crude attempts at entertainment is basically the epitome of the Affliction shirt wearing try hards that show up to gyms, train UFC and are a laughingstock amongst the general populace as far the the social hierarchy of hobbies and interests go.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

they just should throw Chael in the UFC Hall of fame right now

epic interview

I don't believe for an instant that Chael is nothing else than a PR mastermind


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

What a ridiculous interview. Is Sonnen fecking around? I dont get it.

All Sonnen ever does when in front of a camera is talk about Silva and the fight. Why get so arsey just because the interviewer brings it up?

The whole thing is just a big bucket of troll juice... thats what I think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> What a ridiculous interview. Is Sonnen fecking around? I dont get it.
> 
> All Sonnen ever does when in front of a camera is talk about Silva and the fight. Why get so arsey just because the interviewer brings it up?
> 
> The whole thing is just a big bucket of troll juice... thats what I think.


Yes that's what we want you to think mwahahaha


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes that's what we want you to think mwahahaha


Yes right. So hidden in that god awful trainwreck of an interview is some magic truth that I'm not seeing?

I would love to hear it... because it sure looks like they are trolling the fans to me.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha, that was hilarious! And bizarre.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Yes right. So hidden in that god awful trainwreck of an interview is some magic truth that I'm not seeing?
> 
> I would love to hear it... because it sure looks like they are trolling the fans to me.


Yes they were both trolling everyone, Chael and Michael I assume either discussed it pre-show or they both had their own agendas Michael's for ratings and a memorable 300th show and Chael for more PR that never ever stops.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes they were both trolling everyone, Chael and Michael I assume either discussed it pre-show or they both had their own agendas Michael's for ratings and a memorable 300th show and Chael for more PR that never ever stops.


Agreed. That was definitely PR.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes they were both trolling everyone, Chael and Michael I assume either discussed it pre-show or they both had their own agendas Michael's for ratings and a memorable 300th show and Chael for more PR that never ever stops.


So, I was right then? :confused02:

As far as trolling goes, that was pretty rubbish. It was so contrived, I found it a bit embarrassing to be honest.

Is it me, or is Sonnen becoming more and more predictable? He's a one trick pony. I found him hilarious to begin with, but now hes starting to bore me. Its the same joke over and over.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> So, I was right then? :confused02:
> 
> As far as trolling goes, that was pretty rubbish. It was so contrived, I found it a bit embarrassing to be honest.
> 
> Is it me, or is Sonnen becoming more and more predictable? He's a one trick pony. I found him hilarious to begin with, but now hes starting to bore me. Its the same joke over and over.


It's you, Sonnen will never keep me non amused, listen to this for some more entertainment.

http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/10/audio-chael-sonnen-goes-toe-to-toe-with-ranallo/


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It's you, Sonnen will never keep me non amused, listen to this for some more entertainment.
> 
> http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/10/audio-chael-sonnen-goes-toe-to-toe-with-ranallo/


Dude, you could amuse yourself for months with a magnifying glass and some ants.

But seriously, Chael is getting old and boring. He's over saturated us with his brand of crude comedy. I watched the whole interview and didnt laugh once. Thats a first for a Chael interview. Its a slippery slope.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dude, you could amuse yourself for months with a magnifying glass and some ants.
> 
> But seriously, Chael is getting old and boring. He's over saturated us with his brand of crude comedy. I watched the whole interview and didnt laugh once. Thats a first for a Chael interview. Its a slippery slope.


You sir are now part of the list to which I will ruthlessly taunt after Sonnen is Champion, you are already part of my Diaz list so brace yourself.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You sir are now part of the list to which I will ruthlessly taunt after Sonnen is Champion, you are already part of my Diaz list so brace yourself.


I loves me some Diaz! Don't put me in the Diaz hater bucket with the rest of them.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm actually really happy with treatment Sonnen got on OTR. Sonnen goes around saying so many stupid things to so many people... and now on an interview a guy trolls him... and he gets all worked up and leaves??? That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

How could people say Landsbridge is a fault here? He ******* owned Sonnen multiple times and the little baby had no comments.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason12 said:


> I think under the context of the show this mess wasnt really the hosts fault. The show is about general sports it certainly isnt an MMA show, the only real MMA they usually have is Dana White promoting an event in Toronto or GSP worship. To focus on the audience in general Chael had to be asked general questions that people who arent neccesarily huge MMA fans are interested in. Based on that logic I guess he is lucky they didnt go into money laundering and testosterone. *Sonnen was right about Anderson Silva never doing a free interview for Canadian TV ill give him that.*


do you honestly think sonnen is doing a free interview by choice? other than brock, gsp and dana there isnt a ufc talent that commands a pay 4 appearance fee..It is in sonnen and other fighters best interest to appear on these sort of shows to sell themselves because to the average american they are still joe nobody..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The odd thing is there was absolutely no humour in that at all.

This is exactly the type of thing I was ranting about earlier? Are people really so involved in their nonsensical idol worship that they really find HUMOUR in someone being standoffish and insulting a television host by calling him an amateur? Or maybe answering his answers in a trite, defiant way?

Yes, it was HILARIOUS when he walked off.


That was about as "funny" as an angry, self-loathing Tyson interview.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been watching OTR since the show started, this was one the interviews that Landsberg really botched.

I'm not sure if he was off because Chael was obviously in a pissy mood or if he just didn't know enough about the whole situation to put in a good line of questioning.

First problem, his questions were poorly presented and came off immediately like he was being an ass.

Second problem, Chael went on the defensive right away and was unwilling to work with Landsberg even if the questions were a little odd.

I have to be honest, I'm quite tired of Landsberg nowadays. He used to have some awesome interviews and conversations. To me it seems like he is now a professional troll, unfortunately this time around he didn't seem to be properly prepared for a negative conversation. I do enjoy a good arguement but this seemed to be more Landsberg attempting to insult Chael constantly. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not defending Chael because he put zero effort into keeping the conversation going but I put the majority of the blame on Landsberg. He's been doing these interviews for too long to have a stinker of an interview like this regardless the bad attitude on the other end.​


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I dont see what many of you see. I thought the interviewer did a good job.

I felt like Sonnen wanted to play a character but the interviewer didnt let him. So Sonnen got upset and left.

What were the questions that seemed 'trollish'? 
Or what questions were weird?

Not sure how the interviewer could have gotten the interview back on track. Chael seemed upset...almost like a child. Really odd stuff. Unless he's a great actor which is very possible.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Even as a Canadian boy I thought that Michael Landsberg, who I'm VERY familiar with, was terrible and this interview was pretty embarassing.

He _really_ was playing "gotcha" with his questioning and Chael decided to go the route of discrediting and scolding him for it. Chael was pretty vocal from the first moment of the interview that he wasn't happy with the interviewer, and it only got worse....

Of course.. in addition to being a dickhead, Landsberg had to go the typical, embarring, stereotypically Canadian route of crowbaring GSP into the conversation.. "Do ya like 'em Bai?" "Can you beat'em Eh?" 

SHUT UP WITH YOUR STUPID QUESTIONS LANDSBERG!!! WHERE'S BRET HART AND CHRIS JERICHO TO PLUG THEIR NEW BOOK FFS??? 

He could hardly get GSP or Nogueira brothers out of his quivering lips! He sounded like me right before my first fight when I was 14. Why not _maybe _regroup and take a less aggressive approach to the interview in which you have no foot to stand on... no?

But I guess it's not like there is a crime to be solved here. It seems pretty straight forward to me that one guy is an extremely cheesy interviewer who almost pissed his pants when Chael called him out. The other is an MMA fighter who fights for a living and likes to take chances in his interviews to entertain people.

I'm far from a fan of Chael and he doesn't bug me personally.. but honestly.. from my point of view anyone truely against him at this point is being trolled... HARD.. from behind.

As far as those defending Landsberg.. I don't know what to say.. For my tastes he did a pretty terrible job representing himself in this interview.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hahahahhahahaha...Chael met his match. 

Michael: August 2010 - 3:10 in the fifth round do you remember any of this...lolz!

Chael: Long pause...lolz!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The entire interview was just a shambles. There wasn't any thing funny about it.


----------



## Trav (Oct 17, 2011)

The best part is that a random interview with a random top 5 fighter in any weight may get 10 responses total, unless there is some huge discussion that gets going. This discussion has basically no real argument and it gets 50 and counting in 30 hours. Even the haters can't help but weigh-in. Even the people who claim they are bored or that this is just a schtick post and re-post.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SJ said:


> Even as a Canadian boy I thought that Michael Landsberg, who I'm VERY familiar with, was terrible and this interview was pretty embarassing.
> 
> He _really_ was playing "gotcha" with his questioning and Chael decided to go the route of discrediting and scolding him for it. Chael was pretty vocal from the first moment of the interview that he wasn't happy with the interviewer, and it only got worse....
> 
> ...


Yes, because people really need reasons to dislike someone.

Jon Jones is a master troll too?


I don't like Chael Sonnen because he as a person is a prototypical narcissistic douchebag. Flat out. If people are still so adamant that he's just playing a character...well to be honest there isn't much I dislike more than phonies and general fraudulence so...I ARE TROLLED! OH NOES!




Trav said:


> The best part is that a random interview with a random top 5 fighter in any weight may get 10 responses total, unless there is some huge discussion that gets going. This discussion has basically no real argument and it gets 50 and counting in 30 hours. Even the haters can't help but weigh-in. Even the people who claim they are bored or that this is just a schtick post and re-post.


Wait! You are telling me that "outrageous" and abnormal behaviour gets more attention than normal behaviour? NO WAY DUDE!

Stop the presses!

Not in OUR World.....not in our world where Jerry Springer has been going strong for 20 years now, where sensationalist news is the absolute way to go in terms of ratings, where Glenn Beck once reigned as the most watched news commentator in Amurrica!

Glenn Beck was also a troll too......only he didn't lose his job because he was a felon or any other nonsense that might actually lead someone to believe that someone is genuinely psychotic.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, because people really need reasons to dislike someone.
> 
> Jon Jones is a master troll too?
> 
> ...









....


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

this interview made me cringe... it was difficult to watch

I still hope Chael wins.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

hadoq said:


> they just should throw Chael in the UFC Hall of fame right now
> 
> epic interview
> 
> I don't believe for an instant that Chael is nothing else than a PR mastermind


This guy gets it.


Want to see the real Chael? Watch Fighting Words with Mike Straka, the Chael interview right after the fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> 
> Want to see the real Chael? Watch Fighting Words with Mike Straka, the Chael interview right after the fight.


LOL Khov they all got dun trolled again, by both guys I have seen this guys show and Chael's PR for a while and obviously people just can't catch on but a select few.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> LOL Khov they all got dun trolled again, by both guys I have seen this guys show and Chael's PR for a while and obviously people just can't catch on but a select few.


Dude. There are plenty of us who "catch on" who simply dont find it funny at all. This idea that anybody who criticises Chael is some kind of blind idiot who has no idea they are being trolled? Nonsense. I know full well Sonnen is trolling and I still find it boring.

Its laughable that some of his fans honestly think hes some kind of PR genius. How old are you people? Hes been spurting the same shit endlessly for god knows how many months. How can anybody still be laughing at his same old same old rubbish?

I like my crude comedy as much as the next man, but Chael's "genius" style is getting mighty repetitive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Dude. There are plenty of us who "catch on" who simply dont find it funny at all. This idea that anybody who criticises Chael is some kind of blind idiot who has no idea they are being trolled. I know full well Sonnen is trolling and I still find it boring.
> 
> Its laughable that some of his fans honestly think hes some kind of PR genius. How old are you people? Hes been spurting the same shit endlessly for god knows how many months. How can anybody still be laughing at his same old same old rubbish?
> 
> I like my crude comedy as much as the next man, but Chael's "genius" style is getting mighty repetitive.


Quiet GSP fan.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Chael is an idiot... Was fun watching that train wreck but Sonnen obviously only did the interview in the hopes of making the show look bad... Too bad because if he had been willing to work with Landsberg it could have been a very entertaining interview.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Dude. There are plenty of us who "catch on" who simply dont find it funny at all. This idea that anybody who criticises Chael is some kind of blind idiot who has no idea they are being trolled? Nonsense. I know full well Sonnen is trolling and I still find it boring.
> 
> Its laughable that some of his fans honestly think hes some kind of PR genius. How old are you people? Hes been spurting the same shit endlessly for god knows how many months. How can anybody still be laughing at his same old same old rubbish?
> 
> I like my crude comedy as much as the next man, but Chael's "genius" style is getting mighty repetitive.


So boring that it made you post a long, passionate response in a thread about it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> So boring that it made you post a long, passionate response in a thread about it.


I suppose you only post about stuff you like? :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> So boring that it made you post a long, passionate response in a thread about it.


You tell that GSP fan and Nick Diaz hater.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I suppose you only post about stuff you like? :confused02:



I certainly don't post about things I find "boring."


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I certainly don't post about things I find "boring."


Really? So if a bunch of posters were raving about something you thought was boring, you would simply ignore the whole thread? Wow. You is a better man then me bro, clearly.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I suppose you only post about stuff you like? :confused02:


Any publicity it is good publicity! Take Ryanair run by PR mastermind Michael O Leary. Now the biggest airline in europe, 90% of their press is all negative because O Leary is such a total prick. But it worked a charm.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> You tell that GSP fan and Nick Diaz hater.


Pretty sure he's a fan of Nick Diaz.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is all on Chael. I'm shocked more Reporters and commentaors haven't tried or done this with him.

Sonnen thinks he can go g oaround and insult an entire country, be racist, and delusional fans think it's funny so how:confused03: The fact is here in America we tend not to hold certain people resposible for there actions. I've Chael was attacking Blacks or Mexicans this would have never been allowed.

America and UFC allowed the same crap when Jorge Rivera put Down the U.K. and Micheal Bisbing. That wasn't funny, that was a hate crime at it's finest.

Any fan of Chael supports Cheating and Racism


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Really? So if a bunch of posters were raving about something you thought was boring, you would simply ignore the whole thread? Wow. You is a better man then me bro, clearly.


Ya. All the Pat Barry parody video threads for example. Although I dont mind his humor, I dont really care about it so you wont see me in those threads.

But you claim to be apathetic towards Chael's antics, when obviously they (intentionally) rile you up.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Ya. All the Pat Barry parody video threads for example. Although I dont mind his humor, I dont really care about it so you wont see me in those threads.
> 
> But you claim to be apathetic towards Chael's antics, when obviously they (intentionally) rile you up.


I didn't say I don't care. I do care. I enjoyed Chaels ramblings for longer then I can remember... but after so long, I tire of it. What riles me is the moment I suggest this, I'm suddenly some blind muppet who doesn't "get it".

I'm not riled at Sonnen... its his fans that do it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Select the post which is closest your own view.


Answer= 



RedRocket44 said:


> this interview made me cringe... it was difficult to watch
> 
> I still hope Chael wins.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chael Sonnen is an idiot.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

kind of funny, I legitimately hate Chael. Oddly enough I can't wait to watch him fight, he's like Brock Lesnar. There's a trainwreck in the octagon coming and I just want to see it. His arrogant gangster comedy act is so annoying, he should spend more time training.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

a better version of the interview.







what?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow!! That's the first time Chael got trolled lol :hug:

I did not quite expect that from this guy^^

But :thumb02:


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

Sonnen is a joke who is doing his best to drag the good sport of MMA to a Pro-wrestl-acting level. 

Any day he gets tooled is a good day.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Chael Sonnen might be a douche, but he is without question the best douche in history. Better than Lansberg even... and that is actually a compliment.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of back and forth on who made this interview such a train wreck. Allow me to simplify it... *they are both douchebags.*

I grew up a pro wrestling fan and have watched a lot of Landsberg interviews. The guy is a dick, and that's why he is so popular. He doesn't pull punches, he asks questions that other people won't... Landsberg is the Jerry Springer of sports interviewers. Chael Sonnen, is the Dennis Rodman or Mike Tyson of MMA, he's a complete idiot.

So what happens when an unstoppable asshole meets and immovable prick? ... well, you just watched it.

End of story.


----------

